# Canadian in Amoudara, Crete



## canadiantravels (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, I just moved to Amoudara in Crete for a few months and I am looking to connect with some English speakers nearby. I am 30 yr old guy, and do website work. If you are up for meeting nearby, let me know!


----------

